# Balls - Testicular atrophy



## Trump (Feb 24, 2019)

I blast and cruise but miss my balls, can I still have them using HCG. If so how much how often and how long.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 24, 2019)

Trump said:


> I blast and cruise but miss my balls, can I still have them using HCG. If so how much how often and how long.



Sure can. I’ll have to double check but I believe I do 500iu twice a week.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 24, 2019)

Trump said:


> They like raisans at the min,



They’ll come back fast. HCG has some long term side effects you might want to research but I think it’s worth it. 

I believe it can have a negative impact on cholesterol and I’ve seen a few explanations for how it might increase estrogen. Still worth it for me...


----------



## Trump (Feb 24, 2019)

I am already fully in this game, but if it was possible I would like a plump Set of nuts again. Had the snip so no kids are happening anyway


DieYoungStrong said:


> Learn to embrace your shriveled nuts if you want to play this game.


----------



## Trump (Feb 24, 2019)

I will into it but don’t want anything else to play with my estrogen. Might get implants 



Viduus said:


> They’ll come back fast. HCG has some long term side effects you might want to research but I think it’s worth it.
> 
> I believe it can have a negative impact on cholesterol and I’ve seen a few explanations for how it might increase estrogen. Still worth it for me...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 24, 2019)

In the beginning, 500 iU of HCG every 3.5 days caused my estradiol to shoot up into the 40s.  My only saving grace is that my SHGB was running close to 60, so theoretically a slightly high estradiol level was nothing to worry about.  

Now my estradiol has leveled off on HCG and my SHBG has dropped into the 30s, which is the lowest I have ever seen it since beginning TRT.  I have labs again next month, so we shall see if it is my protocol that caused my estradiol to drop or the EQ that I ran last year...  

OTOH, I can say with certainty that after switching TRT docs and getting prescribed HCG, my balls came back.  I was getting used to not accidentally sitting on them with my first doc...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2019)

Financially I never found HCG to be worth it. It does do more than make your nuts bigger but whatever. 

Plus bigger nuts just make my pp look even smaller.


----------



## Jin (Feb 24, 2019)

Where’s SAD?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2019)

Tried hcg once, did not like it. Just like that one time I tried an AI


----------



## bigdog (Feb 24, 2019)

I don't miss mine either. Raisins it is LOL


----------



## Mythos (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm doing ok on 500wk started mid cycle..it hasn't brought them all the way back up but they're at about 75% which is fine for me. I don't notice any sides other than it gives me some minor nausea and the shits the day after I pin it. It's also really easy to use


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 25, 2019)

It definitely causes an estrogen surge, but will bring them back.

More importantly for me, I want to shoot ropes 6 feet again.
My first 2 years on trt I was blowing like a bazooka. This past year I'm struggling. I don't know if it's the increases test or additional compounds but I've tried several things and no luck.
If anyone has a solution I'm listening.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 25, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> It definitely causes an estrogen surge, but will bring them back.
> 
> More importantly for me, I want to shoot ropes 6 feet again.
> My first 2 years on trt I was blowing like a bazooka. This past year I'm struggling. I don't know if it's the increases test or additional compounds but I've tried several things and no luck.
> If anyone has a solution I'm listening.



PSA score increased?


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 25, 2019)

Nope. Still .8


----------



## Merlin (Feb 26, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Financially I never found HCG to be worth it. It does do more than make your nuts bigger but whatever.
> 
> Plus bigger nuts just make my pp look even smaller.



Yeah I was about to say the illusion of a larger dick could be worth some small pebbles.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 26, 2019)

My nuts never shrunk, 
Even on 1g test....


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 26, 2019)

I feel good on 500 mg 2x a week of HCG.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 26, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> It definitely causes an estrogen surge, but will bring them back.
> 
> More importantly for me, I want to shoot ropes 6 feet again.
> My first 2 years on trt I was blowing like a bazooka. This past year I'm struggling. I don't know if it's the increases test or additional compounds but I've tried several things and no luck.
> If anyone has a solution I'm listening.


I'm with ya.  Haven't messed with hcg in a while and it shows.  Sometimes my wife goes looking for the boys and they're in aero mode.  I too have an agenda of shooting a load of substance one again?  I have two bottles,  I think I'll jump on the 500 a week program. And yes getting fixed supposedly lowers your volume about 20% that brings me to shooting air on my lovely wife's face!


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 26, 2019)

What about clomid?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 26, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> It definitely causes an estrogen surge, but will bring them back.
> 
> More importantly for me, I want to shoot ropes 6 feet again.
> My first 2 years on trt I was blowing like a bazooka. This past year I'm struggling. I don't know if it's the increases test or additional compounds but I've tried several things and no luck.
> If anyone has a solution I'm listening.


Any 19-nor's?


----------



## Bodyshock (Mar 21, 2019)

Viduus said:


> They’ll come back fast. HCG has some long term side effects you might want to research but I think it’s worth it.
> 
> I believe it can have a negative impact on cholesterol and I’ve seen a few explanations for how it might increase estrogen. Still worth it for me...



Can you brief a little about the side effects? and what long term side effects are we talking about?


----------



## German89 (Mar 21, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Learn to embrace your shriveled nuts if you want to play this game.


i agree...

plus,i don't think women care for them.

just saying


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 21, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Any 19-nor's?



Meaning, have I taken any?
Yes.
Why?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 21, 2019)

German89 said:


> i agree...
> 
> plus,i don't think women care for them.
> 
> just saying




Actually, Mrs Dawg complained that they dont really slap into her ass like they used to before I started on test.


----------



## Trump (Mar 21, 2019)

You have never been tea bagged by the right man



German89 said:


> i agree...
> 
> plus,i don't think women care for them.
> 
> just saying


----------

